
Eternal Fascism:  Fourteen Ways of Looking at a Blackshirt (1995) - paublyrne
http://interglacial.com/pub/text/Umberto_Eco_-_Eternal_Fascism.html
======
paublyrne
_Ur-Fascism is still around us, sometimes in plainclothes. It would be so much
easier for us if there appeared on the world scene somebody saying, "I want to
reopen Auschwitz, I want the Blackshirts to parade again in the Italian
squares." Life is not that simple. Ur-Fascism can come back under the most
innocent of disguises. Our duty is to uncover it and to point our finger at
any of its new instances — every day, in every part of the world._

